# ugh..........



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

do i barely get threw the elite four i have one pokemon left...I THOUGHT that you got healed before fighting the champion but you didnt so i barely feinted all her pokemon...she has 1 left...i die....i have to do the elite four all over again...ugh.........


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cynthia is a pain in the butt to beat.

I had to try like 5 times but then I finally beat her.

Also, save before you fight her next time.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Cynthia is a pain in the butt to beat.
> 
> I had to try like 5 times but then I finally beat her.
> 
> Also, save before you fight her next time.


wow.....i totally forgot that i could have saves....

Also: Nice Avatar Its Awesome


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol thanks, yours is nice too xD


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Buy lots of Full Restores and Revives.


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, it would help if you posted your team and overall strategy. But, like Tye said, healing items in bulk are a necessity.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

for the elite four lmao???


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the hell would you need Great Balls for the Elite Four?


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look man, I'm trying to help, don't get an attitude with me. If you don't want my advice, that's fine, but say it a little nicer next time.


----------



## GiggletacoRex (Apr 7, 2009)

I think that's hilarious
So much fun to try to steal others pokemon

I had around 20 Full Restores and Revives
10 at the min I would say


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really Lmao why great balls haha


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya i think you are confused lol


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Plactor is the one that needs help not me xD

But seriously you were joking about needing a Great Ball right?

Because bringing Great Balls into the Elite Four is like bringing a Happy Meal from McDonalds to fight the Elite Four.


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what if a shiny Regigigas appears while you're there? You have to be prepared for every occasion.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would a shiny regigigas appear at the elite four place??? lmao


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish that was possible. I really do.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

You people, except John, don't know nothing 'bout not pogeymonz


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> You people, except John, don't know nothing 'bout not pogeymonz


i know your joking but seriously stop acting like a idiot


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO YOU'RE ACTING LIKE A CHILD.

We're just trying to help and you just shoot us down with your lulz and your rude comments.

GET OUT OF MY THREAD! NOW! OUT!


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf? Leave now spammer.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

I always save before each one


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no u


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see there you go again acting like a idiot...first of all your acting like a child. you not giving any help...( you telling me to bring ultra balls to fight the elite four WTF)..and also how is this your thread i made it...i know your joking but really your acting stupid


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How mature.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

*backup squad*


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, but you're the one acting childish and stupid. First of all, it's you're, not your.

Second. I said Great Balls, not Ultra Balls.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 7, 2009)

gais lsin up

jjh iz rite, dun dis him

ur jsut jelus fo his pogeymanz skill


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ Tye preaching matureness


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so he made a few mistakes, I seriously think you should leave before you really get flammed


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it matters? Either way, you're acting like an idiot, you think you're funny but really you are just acting annoying!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, really, _you_ are acting childish and immature. Lol, and you think you're better than everyone else.


----------



## one_eye (Apr 7, 2009)

This thread is silly. Great Balls are a necessity. Oh, and having a less suck team. WHICH, can be acquired via Great Ball.

Therefore, you must get more Great Balls. You need it. Much like you need Vespene Gas.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more mature than you're acting right now.


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now you spam.

@ Toad Kart- I know I'm not funny. Get over it.

@ Tye- When the hell did I say I'm better than anybody else at anything? Never.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Oops, I posted instead of reported. >_<


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

one_eye said:
			
		

> This thread is silly. Great Balls are a necessity. Oh, and having a less suck team. WHICH, can be acquired via Great Ball.
> 
> Therefore, you must get more Great Balls. You need it. Much like you need Vespene Gas.


this thread was about tips for the elite four what do great balls have to do with fighting the elite four


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oshnap hes angry


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

See? This is what the Elite Four causes ...

Thanks alot Nintendo! ...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just have nothing to say about how stupid your acting


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said, use them to get better Pogeymanz.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted instead of reported...heh... >_<


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know them mac fanboys when they get angry. They don't shut up.

owait, that's all the time.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> one_eye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you ********?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You _always_ act like you're better than everyone else. <small><small><small>Elitist.</small></small></small>


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he is, people came here to read about pokemon and the elite four and tips on how to stop it and you come in here with non-sense and spamming


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> See? This is what the Elite Four causes ...
> 
> Thanks alot Nintendo! ...


Lmao....

See JJH? Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know you can catch pokemon to help you fight the elite four but iim already saved at the first guy so i cant go back


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to one post. Go ahead.

And really, I just tried to give some helpful insight, and you all start insulting me. Who's being childish and stupid?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

On the topic of Great Balls... Use Dusk Balls.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

I totally think this should turn into a homosexuals flamewar. Hurry! Get BB in here!


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> On the topic of Great Balls... Use Dusk Balls.


yeah i always use dusk balls


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> I totally think this should turn into a homosexuals flamewar. Hurry! Get BB in here!


OMG, wtf are you doing, you are trying to get this locked, right


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just another thread to add to my list!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Great Balls are needed to make a team much stronger guys, I thought that was quite obvious. A Potion every now and then helps to.


----------



## one_eye (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then. You obviously have to restart your game because obviously you CANNOT leave. Try losing. It seems like losing isn't hard from what I know, else this topic wouldn't exist.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> On the topic of Great Balls... Use Dusk Balls.


omg u went off topic u spammer

get out nao


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> On the topic of Great Balls... Use Dusk Balls.


On the topic of Great Balls.... I have great balls. Two of them in fact.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

wow you edited you topic you idiot it even says...edited 4 minutes ago


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> wow you edited you topic you idiot it even says...edited 4 minutes ago


Ok, first, I edited my post. I can't edit the topic.

Also, I was attempting to fix a spelling error. That makes me an idiot?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see heres what you said originally


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> wow you edited you topic you idiot it even says...edited 4 minutes ago


Sorry, I can't translate ********


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove it. It's easy to change what somebody said in a quote.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i made a error who cares


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. And I edited my post to fix it.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow your the biggest idiot ever.....whatever im done posting on this topic when your being stupid


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did I say that makes me an idiot? I'd like to know, so I don't make said error in the future.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you edited it so you dont seem like the one who started it all


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We already went over this *censored.1.2*, read


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I did was give him some advice, and everybody starts attacking me! What did I do to any of you?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're proud of getting threads locked? Your lack of maturity is showing more and more.


----------



## evilpancakes (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was talking about fighting the elite four, and you said something about great balls, which you went off, which started this whole thing


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, where's the post where I acted elitist and said I was better than everybody else? Because I _always_ do that, right?


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lack of maturity is shown by not understanding that I was joking.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and you know that. Don't play dumb.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm, whats so special about the Great Balls? =S


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go find it like you said.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. He didn't say anywhere that he was better then anyone else. So, no. Just admit you were wrong.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW your joking i just think its not funny and your acting immature


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly do not know of any post on here were I said I was better than anybody at anything. I swear.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, what I joke. Get out of this thread unless you have something to contribute (not anything about Great Balls, that's completely irrelevant). Stop flaming and spamming.


Geez...this place really needs more mods. How is it there are no mods active?!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Hmm, whats so special about the Great Balls? =S


They're great?


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be damned if I've seen it.

I think some of Tye's posts have given me that impression of him tough.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shows it in his actions. I don't need to find his posts. He knows what he posts, he's just playing dumb.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then I guess _Ultra_ Balls are way better, right?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, that I'm a fanboy? Oooohhhh. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

cant everyone just Shut up!


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now you're calling me dumb?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are active mods.

Except they don't see your problem.

Do you know why?

Because there isn't one.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, now you're taking my words out of context. I said you're _playing dumb_.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just find the *censored.3.0*ing post you're saying there is.

Hold up what you said.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

FearMyUbersaw! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, no. There's definitely _no_ problem here. No spamming and flaming whatsoever.


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I misunderstood. And now I'm admitting my mistake. See how that works?


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 7, 2009)

i wanna post before this gets locked..soo..yeah..get them great balls..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think so, but Master Balls are greater than Ultra Balls.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he doesn't. You're the one that shows it in your posts. Ok, so stop, you're wrong.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what mistake did I make? None.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

well at least grawrs here and he can close this ( please close this lol)


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

You guys just don't give up, do you?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You all don't, mmkay.

inb4lock


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You accused me of something with no evidence to back that accusation up.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, then Im right!  :gyroidsideways: 

Now no one say Ultra Ball  :O


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor do you.

You're at fault just as much as the rest of us.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you did. He wasn't saying anywhere or showing anywhere in his actions that he was better then anyone else.

See, this is a post where you are saying you're better then anyone else.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know damn right what I'm talking about. You're a stuck up elitist, and you know it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they're the best Pokeballs money can buy?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

No lock here guys.

Tye, I like how you said that John says it in his posts... and now 15 minutes later you're saying he does in actions.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not tye's fault...hes trying to stop this while everyone else keeps going on and on


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Good thing Gwawr is viewing this topic.

Maybe he can close it.


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, one post where that's even implied, even the slightest bit, and I'll admit it. But I have no recollection whatsoever of being elitist.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm not like you. You guys come in threads and start acting dumb, which turns into flame wars, which results in a lock. There's no point to it, so why do it? Be mature.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooeezzz, cause it can start an Uber Flame-War D=


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, you're telling me Ultra Balls can start flame wars?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

JJH said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, I'll go find one now. Whether I'll get to post it before this thread gets locked or not is uncertain, though.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first it is just a joke. John is not at fault. Then  people like you come in and flame him. You are at fault. You are the one saying that you are better then everyone else.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All he has to do is stop arguing.

Rule 14 of the internet states: Do not argue with trolls: it means they win.

Take this into account next time you wish to argue with one.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Balls can.

No one knows what an Ultra Ball can do ._.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol @ your usage of dumb


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> JJH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then PM it to me, and should I recieve said PM, I will gladly post it for all to see and admit my elitism.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see now. I bet Ultra Balls just get people banned.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Notice how when Tye left people started joking around.


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe... Or worse....


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

no i was joking around with JJH at the begging until fullofmyself came in and said we know nothing


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They shouldn't be trolling to begin with. Why haven't they been banned yet?


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Notice how when Tye left people started joking around.


Nahh I started joking around, in the half of the Flame War


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they post serious posts most of the time.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but what I meant was the fight disappeared almost completely. My fault, bad sentence.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

On the topic of Ultra Balls, one of the mods is gonna use them to catch all of you spammers and BAN YOU!


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

ban ball...lmao that sounds wierd


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> On the topic of Ultra Balls, one of the mods is gonna use them to catch all of you spammers and BAN YOU!


Which mod?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> On the topic of Ultra Balls, one of the mods is gonna use them to catch all of you spammers and BAN YOU!


Which result in everyone in this thread, because nearly all of us participated within this squabble.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

What is Grawr doing, anyway? Oh, I forgot, he's one of _you_. He probably won't lock this, then. <_<


----------



## JJH (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Tye. He made no mistakes in this thread.

Oh, look, a PM. Time to read and/or laugh.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we participated but only 2 people were being idiots


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 7, 2009)

hah , i like how grawr is just sitting back and watching this happen.i guess he'll take action if needed though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What is Grawr doing, anyway? Oh, I forgot, he's one of _you_. He probably won't lock this, then. <_<


Getting aspirin probably.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What is Grawr doing, anyway? Oh, I forgot, he's one of _you_. He probably won't lock this, then. <_<


HE IS ON TO US


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true. I couldn't help myself, people like JJH annoy me alot.


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What is Grawr doing, anyway? Oh, I forgot, he's one of _you_. He probably won't lock this, then. <_<


No, he just doesn't seem to have a reason to lock this. You being an idiot isn't good enough.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 7, 2009)

inb4lock


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

NOW


----------



## fullofmyself (Apr 7, 2009)

What does _you_ mean anyway. are we part of some sort of cult now?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> What does _you_ mean anyway. are we part of some sort of cult now?


Shh...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, your username is so accurate.


----------



## Grawr (Apr 7, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to be slick there, Tye.

Or, a more reasonable deduction on the situation:

GRAWR WASN'T HERE when this happened. >. >

Anyway, yeah. I'll take a look through this monster of a thread now.


----------

